# dharma, will keep it updated



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

so im going to TRY and keep this post updated with pics of dharma instead of starting new threads, i suck at posting pics but ill do better


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

she like to sit and sleep in my laundry basket lol. she has gotten tall i will try and get a good pic of her standing up so you can see


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She is cute!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She's definitely getting big! She's a cutie. Thanks for sharing.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm kinda partial to the brindles. Thanks for the picture of Dharma. She's a looker.

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm with Joe. I got a major soft spot for brindles since my heart dog was a black brindle. That and im just a sucker for a dark coated dog, even though my current dogs don't match my color preference lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

this is dharma at the vet today, she wieghed 22.5 pounds, at 6 months old. she had to be held in my arms on her back, like a baby, when we were waiting for urine sample, she fell asleep, she is a big baby lol


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

i never really cared for brindles before i got her, and still really dont to be honest, except her she is sooo freaking cute


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I loooooove brindles!!  lol!! She is a cute girl


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha that laundry basket pictures is a riot, Mel does that in the winter cause they are warm from the dryer. Punk! lol

She is beautiful hope things went OK at the vet.


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

She is rather small. And will stay rather small. She is mixed with some kind of small dog. But she is such a cuddler. I'm not even sure she has even a little pitbull in her but I don't care. She is my baby.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

smkymntn said:


> I'm not even sure she has even a little pitbull in her but I don't care. She is my baby.


Oh, I think she has at least a "little"!

She's beautiful and a nice size for a female of the breed.


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

She is a cutie. She has to sleep on the covers in between my legs at night. Lol and she likes to chew/have rocks in her mouth. I'll post a pic of it later. They are big rocks and she just carries huge rocks in her mouth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Xena likes to sleep between/behind/under/on my legs too lol. She gets cold and I think it must be warm there. Her favorite spot in the world is cuddled up behind my knees. Dharma looks like a good cuddler too!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Aw, she is so darn cute! I love brindles, but I guess I'm really biased, lol. 

Do you know if she has Boxer in her? I could really see that in the last picture!


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

I have no clue what she is. We think she has some boxer in her also.

She likes sleeping behind my knees as night also especially if it's cold.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What a sweetheart! I agree, that last photo makes her appear boxer-ish.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww such a cute girl, I love brindle. How is house training and all that going? She looks like a happy girl!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I like the last picture, what a cutie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

the house training is going great, she goes to the door now and hasnt had an accident in a long time. she is so strong willed that i make sure we go over the basic commands everyday multiple times a day, i recently started back over on the come command, i was using it too much and she never listened, so i really started over at square 1 and am using the command "with me" instead of come. but she is doing great, she does have aggression when it comes to the other dogs about high value items, so she doesnt get any when the other dogs are around. she is so high energy its crazy sometimes but with walks and training and she plays with the other puppy and she is addicted to tennis balls she will fetch them all day if allowed lol.


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

smkymntn said:


> i never really cared for brindles before i got her, and still really dont to be honest, except her she is sooo freaking cute


 What a beauty!!!!!! And her personality totally matches!! That would be the day one of my guys fell asleep getting a vet exam LOL. Ah...you know, for me? There is only 1 color of pit bull..and it's gotta be brindle. hehehe...I am glad you got this one, as I will be watching for more pics. I am in love!!!!!!


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

Carla Restivo said:


> Oh, I think she has at least a "little"!
> 
> She's beautiful and a nice size for a female of the breed.


 I agree! I can see some pretty pitty in there lol


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

So I took dharma swimming today at a lake. She loved it. I had to pick her up and put her in the water a couple of times. But then she started to chase the little waves and then the splashes. She was jumping around and swimming. She didn't want to get out of the water. But boats were coming so I hauled her out. She was pulling me back to the water we will be going back tomorrow. I haven't seen her that happy in a long time. Didn't get pics. I will tomorrow hopefully.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe! Glad she had a good time and yes, please get pictures for us! 

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

Shes very cute!


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

aaaaaaaawww... cuteness!!


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

This is how she is when I've been on the computer too long














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww her little whit paws are so cute


----------

